
Leaked US hospital prep document estimates 96m coronavirus cases, 480k deaths - AndrewBissell
http://www.businessinsider.com/presentation-how-hospitals-are-preparing-for-us-coronavirus-outbreak-2020-3
======
DataDrivenMD
"The American Hospital Association said the webinar reflected the views of the
experts who spoke during it, not its own."

This seems like they're trying to distance themselves from the content, which
is odd.

The AHA is huge in terms of lobbying (see
[https://www.opensecrets.org/orgs/summary.php?id=D000000116](https://www.opensecrets.org/orgs/summary.php?id=D000000116)),
which makes me wonder if this deck was meant to stimulate contributions from
its members. One way to sort it out would be to learn more about the people in
the audience and to find out if the speakers were paid consultants.

~~~
hatenberg
Not a surprise. Nobody wants to openly contradict the president

~~~
DataDrivenMD
To be clear: I wasn’t making a political point. Just trying to offer an
explanation as to why the numbers differ from those that we’re getting from
other sources. The AHA has a history of making contributions to both parties.
If my hunch is correct, they were using this deck as a way of stimulating
their members to make financial contributions that would then be used to lobby
on behalf of their members’ interest. It’s an educated guess, not a political
stance.

------
throwGuardian
These numbers put the expected mortality rate at 5%. However, the WHO
estimates it at 3.5%. Either way, it appears to be significantly higher than
the flu

~~~
Scarblac
480k is 0.5% of 96m, it is ten times less.

------
mirekrusin
I can't access this paywalled content. Is this estimate for US only or for the
globe?

~~~
AndrewBissell
US only

